
The New Organizers - MaysonL
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/zack-exley/the-new-organizers-part-1_b_132782.html
======
MaysonL
Whatever your politics, there are some lessons here for entrepreneurs. The
effect that he describes at the end of the piece seems to be much the same
that Paul mentions in his piece about the difference between founders and
employees.

